# Vintage Latrax Firebird



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guys, 
I recently acquire a Latrax Firebird. Does anyone have one in their collection as I have never seen one before. Here are a few pictures of the car:


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks cool! 

May I ask, does this brand have anything to do with the (relatively) cheap "LaTrax" sub-brand of Traxxas?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

THAT........is N I C E ! They did an excellent job on the body.Where did you find that?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------

